# [Solved]Udev blockiert Device-Mapper

## eddi1983

Hallo. 

Nach meinem Problem vor der Installation, nun zu meinem Problem während der Installation.

Ich halte mich an diese Anleitung -> [url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_(Onboard)_RAID[/url]

in Verbindung mit der Installations-Anleitung aus dem Handbuch.

Nun soll ich mit 

```
emerge device-mapper
```

 diesen insallieren.

Emerge bricht aber ab. Udev blockiert Device-Mapper. 

Fehlermekldung:

```
Diese beiden können nicht zur selben Zeit in dem System laufen.
```

Aber brauche ich Udev, denn nicht auch. (z.B. USB-Sticks)

Wie kann ich das lösen?Last edited by eddi1983 on Mon May 05, 2008 8:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau mal auf die Versionen. Ich glaube, du musst udev nur einmal kurz runterschmeißen und dann wird automatisch die höhere Version installiert.

Die kann dann auch mit device-mapper zurecht kommen. (hoffe ich)

Ansonsten poste bitte mal die gesamte "Fehlermeldung"

Tobi

----------

## eddi1983

Hat geklappt.

Habe udev gelöscht.

Dann device-mapper installiert und udev auch installiert.

Ging ohne Probleme. 

Dankeschön

----------

## Finswimmer

Wunderbar.

Dann mach bitte noch ein [SOLVED] in den Thread Titel.

Danke

tobi

----------

## rogge

Hallo,

das würd ich ja auch gern so machen, nur läuft bei

mir noch:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ~$ mount
> 
> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)
> ...

 

Kann ich das vorher stoppen?

MfG rogge

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich glaube das wird schwer. 

Andererseits ist udev schon gestartet und somit im RAM. Daher *sollte* es nichts machen, wenn die alte Version durch die Neue ersetzt wird.

Tobi

----------

## rogge

Ich habs gelöst.

Ich hab die Installations-CD eingeworfen und alle benötigten

Platten gemountet. Dann via chroot auf das eingehangene

System gewechselt, udev runter, device-mapper aktualisiert,

udev in der neuen Version wieder rauf. Umount.

Neustart.

Alles läuft prima.

MfG rogge

----------

